# iPad ne détecte plus le réseau Wifi



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

J'ai un problème avec mon iPad. Dans les réglages l'option pour mettre en route le wifi est grisé, inaccessible, rendant la tablette complètement inutile puisqu'elle ne peut plus accéder à internet.

J'ai évidemment tenter le reset, le restore, et j'ai la dernière version du logiciel iPad. J'ai lus de nombreux témoignage sur le net de personnes ayant le même problème, malheureusement aucun ne semble en mesure d'apporter une solution. Quelques personnes disent qu'ils ont réussi à résoudre le problème en chargeant à fond leur iPad avant de faire un reset, mais ça ne marche définitivement pas chez moi. 

Quelqu'un a une idée à me suggérer avant que je l'envoi en sav?


----------

